# Just What Every Fridge Needs



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just what you need to brighten up that fridge :wink:

The magnet measures 110mm by 25mm and adds a bit of colour to any TT enthusiast's fridge and at a bargain price of only £1.75.
To buy this Fridge Magnet Click Here


----------

